# Riding with a broken wrist...



## Equitationxx (May 29, 2009)

A couple days ago, playing basketball, I jumped up to try and do a slam dunk and fell onto the pavement, and of course I landed on my arm. So now I have a break in my wrist and a pretty pink cast for the next few weeks.

My orthopaedist told me I could probably ride a bit, but his concern is if I were to fall off and possibly shatter my wrist or worsen the break.

What are your opinions on some light riding with a cast? I'd probably just be doing some light trotting and maybe a few short canters, no jumping though.

All input is welcome, I just need some help in deciding whether it is a good idea or not.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to say it depends on how much you trust your horse and if your horse tends to spook a lot (though ANY horse can spook)

Would you ride by yourself or with someone there?

I personally would probably ride a few times but I wouldn't chance it too much and i'd probably want a pony ride or something (just to be safe because i'm a worrier)


----------



## Equitationxx (May 29, 2009)

I'd probably be riding in a normal lesson or doing just a bit of hacking with a friend, but usually my trainer or one of our other trainers are down there. If they aren't usually either Susan or BJ are down there.

Since I don't own a horse I could probably do some light flatwork on one of our more experienced horses, maybe Jax or Banjo.

I think I'm going to talk to my trainer a bit though and get her input. Thank you though. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As Appylover said, it kinda depends on how much you trust your horse. If they do not spook or buck, then I think that riding like regular is fine (though I would avoid jumping for a while). I broke my arm when I was 9 when a youngish horse I was trying out for a friend spooked out from under me while we were loping down the road. I was back on my old broke horse 3 days later with pins, screws, and an external fixator on my left arm. I tried to ride like normal but there were certain things that I could not do because of my arm..... like climb on by myself. I think you will be fine to ride and that way you won't have to get yourself back into shape. It is amazing how 8 weeks off can make your muscles soft and your seat round. LOL.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Olympic riders ride with broken ribs....sorry sorta random just thought I would add that in though.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I broke my wrist and arm a number of years ago riding, and had to have a few surgeries on it. After the first surgery, I was riding western within a week (one handed) and English within two weeks. And this is with a cast that went from my hand to up above my elbow. And I showed 3 weeks later (English and western). Started jumping a little while later. After the second surgry, I was at a show showing a green horse over fences one week later with staples still in my arm and a temporary soft cast that went above my elbow again (one of those that will expand for swelling). So yes, it can be done, but you do have a greater risk of something going wrong. Use your common sense - if something goes wrong, don't fight your horse through it. Figure out another way to get it done.


----------



## Equitationxx (May 29, 2009)

Okay, so, I'm not actually sure if I can after all. Since I don't have my own horse, I'd need permission to use say, Rose and go hack for a bit. And I have a feeling my barn owner will say no due to liability. But I guess it's worth a shot to chat with my trainer a bit about it. Thanks though, guys.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I rode with a broken hand last month. It really depends on you and the horse you're riding and of course how you feel.


----------

